# My new project! Phantom Titan WIP



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes sir, djinn got him a Phantom. More work to come! Sanding and GSing right now.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh wow, that is sweet. Good luck on this project, you'll need a lot of patience for this project. Is that a FW titan, I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Armorcast, lots of little mods planned  stay tuned! If I get a chance I will snap some side y side shots to show size, but it is 18 inches to the top of the head, over 30 IIRC to the top of the fins.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Awesome, I'm going to follow this with anticipation


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have some ideas for this thing that should put it about the top of the rest of the old Armorcast Phantoms.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Giggling like a little girl after remembering the Cobra*

Will definately be watching this.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will be doing something with the feet as well as the legs. I have an idea for the head as well to make it pop! Damn I need to finish my other titan as well. Grrr.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

lookinjg good


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll put together my Revenant and put that and the Phantom side by side. This baby is HUGE.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

We need pictures of them both together to get an idea of scale.
I remember seeing one of these on here a while back that had been given the green stuff treatment and it looked awesome hope yours does 2.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am not that great at GS but I will be going some cool stuff with it .



























There you go, Revenant next to a Phantom (and my 6 year old)


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

WoW cant wait to see that painted up. I have always loved eldar titans if I had the money and skills would love to convert one up to slaanesh. Hope you keep us posted on your advances with this model.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Trust me I will .


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Awesome, that thing's pretty damn big!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Sweet Jesus That one in the Transformers shirt looks real. That pain job looks phenomenal.

Well done Djinn!

Looks Hawt!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome looking models there. 
I'm looking forward to these being completed.
How long do you think before you finish them both?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> Sweet Jesus That one in the Transformers shirt looks real. That pain job looks phenomenal.
> 
> Well done Djinn!
> 
> ...


Beat me to it 

That's a whopping model djinn, don't you think you've got enough to paint without that titan?! :laugh:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, that thing is huge. its looks as if its almost up to you 6yr olds waist.

man, that thing is bloody huge. (looking at the height of my brother for scale.)

you definitly have some work to do, mind you, ya do have an airbrush(if i can rememba correctly) so that will help


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Good find Djinn may i ask if these are still made by armourcast? im not really familliar with there stuff.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah he has an airbrush if my memory serves me correct 

that thing is going to be a breast.... and if you paint it up to the cobra's standard and they will be a very beautiful beast


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I own two air brushes now, my new one just came in. Sadly no these are no longer made and getting harder to find. You might find one on ebay every now and then but the are not cheap.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

ok im confused is that 40k scale


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea this is 40k scale.

that thing standing next to the large titan (not the child) is a forge world eldar titan.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Smaller Titan is the Forge World Revenant titan, the larger one is the Phanton Titan that used to be made Armorcast, they were the people who made the large scale model prior to Forgeworld. It is resin, though not nearly as detailed.... yet.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks good so far, Sarge. I assume you'll be doing it in the familiar blue/white scheme?

And what guns are you going to mount on it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dcannon, like the Cobra, and debating on either the melta cannon or the Phantom Pulsar. And yes it will be in my craftworld's colors.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking forward to this one djinn. Phantom titans are great, I'm just going to wait a few years for the FW Phantom (yes there will eventually be one, Will Hayes himself said so ).

Good luck with it!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It will noit look like an armorcast when I am done!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I realise that, besides I'm not saying I don't like the armorcast one. I'm merely saying that I know that I won't be able to pull off a conversion as good as I imagine yours will be so i'll wait for a FW one


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

aghhh no way what thats like 3 foot no way i cant belive it


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just finshed working on the head some, I shaved several of the older style AC gems off and made the face mask smooth, I also carved a split in the mask to make it look like the FW revenant. Also doing some general work on the face piece for now.

But wait you though I was done? heck now. here are the nearly completed legs:











































































































Nothing says fun like hacking apart a $500 model and putting it back together again! As a bonus the beat should no longer have it's "look I am John Wayne" bow legged stance to it! Also both legs should make more sense, the knee placement was a bit off originally. Some Grey Stuff work to do on the legs and then I get to custom make the feet! Go me!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude im so wanting to see that sorted and painted so get to it man lol


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

You get a real sense of how big the model is when you see the legs in you hand. Some interesting work going on Djinn and i like the way you are chaning the leg pose. Hopefully the pinning will stand up to the weight of the main body.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

man that thing is CRAZY! keep up the good work! Looking forward to seeing it done.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

lookin good Larry, I'm loving it all!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The pinning is jusy to keep it steady, it will get grey stuffed for support once I am ready to finallinze the pose.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

You know I've got the Epic scale version of this. Your's DJ, is lke it's Daddy. Really nice to see one that big. I always liked the design of the model too.
Good work dudue, keep it up.
Dusty


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

damned that thing is huge. cant wait to see it all painted up!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Put an all thread bolt in each arm and in the waist also started putting on in the leg to act as a pin. The legs have been put together and the epoxy has been applied in the knee and hips cuts. A test fit showed the legs would end up to close together so some minor shaving on the sockets was needed.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

cool, PICS man, PICS...


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Dont know how i missed this one. I think you mentioned doing it but PLEASE! do something about the feet, i always thought they were the worst part of the model. Nice so far. Love how huge it is.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It is getting completely custom built feet, much like the Revenant Titan.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are some updated pics of the Phantom. For you tho do not know the legs come as one large and long piece and it very bowlegged. I have cut the knees out, re positioned the legs to make it look like it is walking and then but the hips to bow the legs in to make it have a straight legged look. Questions and comments that help or give ideas will be awarded with rep.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

maybe add kinda of thrusters to the leg, simmilar to the revenant to keep it looking agile and fast?

i mean, eldar are a agile and mobile race, and you cant forgett hose all important gems that have been encrusted into the legs.

also, with the upper legs, maybe adding hip gaurds might work? kinda like the revenet aswell.

but otherwise nice work there djinn, you are very good at mimiking the shapes and curves of the eldar, infact, maybe you would be good at tau aswell?

Although you probably dont need it, im gunna give you some more rep +++++++


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dirty I am a rep whore, I love any and all rep and I can get and I am slowly gaining in on Gal LOL.

Going to rep you as well because both ideas you had, I had as well, which proves great minds think a like. I will post my sketches of the feet.

















Those are pics of phantoms to show the straight bow legged look.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

kewl, and ive noticed just how much rep you have. getting closer..........

but yea, id love to see sketches, so i can give un thought of additions.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is the model assembled minus the feet, as you can see, still a lot of work to go, I still have not layed down the first coat of primer.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

That's coming along really nicely Djinn. Great job. :victory:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i personally think that the shoulders look to bulky for it. looks more space marine orientated rather than eldar. maybe replacing them with kind of warhound style shoulders, except circular, but basicly the shoulder pads attached to the body, and the arms moving freely underneath?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dirty, as cool as that sounds it would be very difficult as it sits to do that. My focus right now are the legs and feet, since I have to scratch build the feet. After that I am going to work on finallizing the waist.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

oh, i c.

i think the only thing that i can add to the feet at the moment is that maybe making the "hooves" a bit bigger in proportion to the body, but i havnt seen them yet so i cant really add too much to them

but what have you got planned for the waist area?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Still brainstorming on that one, I will let you know, I was thinking hip plates.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

what about a groin gaurd? im pretty sure it would be pissed if it got hit there lol, but maybe using the plates of the jet bike kits for the hip plates?

actually, i take that back, they would be far too small, i think they would be more along the lines of toe armour for this thing.


----------



## xenra (Mar 15, 2009)

sweet im not an expert at this sorta thing but in my humble oppinion id say its excellent


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Xenra! It helps, had a primer mishap, waiting for the paint to fully cure to sand it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far Djinn. Have you decided what to do for the feet yet?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

mmmmmmmm........ caramel delights and conversions, 2 of my favorite things . Coming along well, keep it up bud.


----------



## Samoth (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats gonna be sweet I look forward to seeing that baby in all it's glory


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The feet will be made from Plasticard and putty and will look like revenant feet.


----------

